# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  150mm wide palings in brisbane?

## sam989

I've been looking for some 150mm wide fence palings to act as  cheap weatherboards for a planned timber framed garden shed (2.4 x 2.4m)  
 I know they're easily available in Victoria and Masters Hardware used  to stock them, but I can't find them anywhere in Brisbane and have  asked a number of hardware stores and timber yards. 
Does anyone know a place in Brisbane that would stock these?

----------


## DEMAK Timber

> I've been looking for some 150mm wide fence palings to act as  cheap weatherboards for a planned timber framed garden shed (2.4 x 2.4m)  
>  I know they're easily available in Victoria and Masters Hardware used  to stock them, but I can't find them anywhere in Brisbane and have  asked a number of hardware stores and timber yards. 
> Does anyone know a place in Brisbane that would stock these?

   If you have no luck drop me a line and we can courier them up to you from Melbourne...

----------


## Moondog55

Used treated pine plinth boards

----------

